
Subpoena for Discord could unmask Charlottesville white supremacists - okket
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2018/08/07/subpoena-for-app-called-discord-could-unmask-identities-of-charlottesville-white-supremacists/
======
ryanlol
Discord seems like a very strange choice considering how strongly anti-privacy
they are.

Encryption? Not allowed. Deleting your own conversation history? Not allowed.

It’ll be really funny when some famous discord user gets hacked and has years
of private chat logs dumped publicly.

------
Dowwie
Considering the strong video game culture style in Discord, using it to
organize a group of hateful white supremacists is almost at the same level as
using a penguinville chat room with cute penguin avatars where they plot and
scheme against society. It's a comedic, ridiculous place that may be perfectly
suited for buffoonery.

~~~
pennaMan
And yet, on the free tier, it beats Slack on almost every possible metric as a
communication tool.

~~~
acct1771
Yknow, besides the most important one. Security.

